# How to Apply For Australian Permanent Residency



## ImmigrationNews (9 mo ago)

Before applying for permanent residency, all applicants need to take the IELTS test and a Skills Test.
The first step to applying for permanent residency is to submit an Expression of Interest (EOI). This can be submitted online and has no fee required. An EOI is valid for two years from the date of submission. For more details please visit Home


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ImmigrationNews said:


> Before applying for permanent residency, all applicants need to take the IELTS test and a Skills Test.
> The first step to applying for permanent residency is to submit an Expression of Interest (EOI). This can be submitted online and has no fee required. An EOI is valid for two years from the date of submission. For more details please visit Home


Your advice only applies for *some* permanent residency applications.

My wife got permanent residency without either IELTS test or Skills Test.

She definitely did *not* submit an Expression of Interest (EOI).



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect



Use SkillSelect to make an expression of interest (EOI) if you are a *skilled worker* or business person from overseas who wants to migrate to Australia. All EOIs must be completed online using SkillSelect. An EOI is not a visa application and there is no fee to create or submit an EOI in SkillSelect.


----------

